# Firewaters Hey Gorgeous



## wpsellwood (Sep 4, 2008)

AKA Georgie Girl did totally awesome at the state fair here an AMHA show, there were 10 in her class and she took a jr grand champion mare and a Supreme champion! She did so good. We had a ball only one I took this year, I was being lazy its so crowded and such a hassle one was plenty. so thought I would share some pictures. She is the one that I showed at an AMHR show the end of July and she took both Grand Champion Mares.

This is the 3rd foal for Marzipan and all have been fillies.


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2008)

Ooooh!!! I think you named her very appropriately!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey there Jill!!! You always have something nice to say! You follow the thumper rule which I try to do to.

What do you got going on at Nationals???


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, it's always possible to find nice things to say about horses but sincerely, your girl makes it easy. I'd be very proud of her if she were mine





I don't know what's happened so far at Nationals. Lenard Davenport emailed this afternoon and said the results would be on http://www.horseshowsonline.com/ but so far, I don't see anything. I expect to talk to Erica, but not really until Monday.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree, you named her very appropriately. Looks like she is everything you told me you were hoping for. And she is doing awesome showing for being just a baby. So will you be bringing her to Worlds also?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh Brenda, she's so pretty!



So elegant and refined and for being a baby I'm really impressed with how well she's obviously showing for you! Congratulations!


----------



## MyBarakah (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Brenda!

Wow! She is a looker! She looks GREAT!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 4, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## lil_miss_sunshine (Sep 5, 2008)

Shes gorgeous alright!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, what a looker! I love the whole package.





Leia


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the kind responses we are really happy with her.

Aubrey, nope she isnt going to worlds no room in the trailer darn it. I would love to take her get my buddy Josh to show her



BTW you are right she is silver, her ears are silver bay and that wisp of forelock is silver too.

Ive wrote this before but in case anyone didnt happen to see it, I named her Hey Gorgeous, from Sex and the City. Richard would call Samantha that all the time, and I thought it was cute.


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 5, 2008)

* Wow very stunning girl, great colour on her! *


----------



## kaykay (Sep 5, 2008)

She is just beautiful!!


----------



## Becky (Sep 6, 2008)

Veeeerrryyy nice, Brenda! Congratulations on her wins!


----------



## Tami (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 9, 2008)

Drooling! She is Gorgeous!!!

Brenda you have an Eye for Great Horses!!!


----------



## tnovak (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow!!!!! What a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree,,,,,,,,,she is a very nice filly,,,,,,congratulations on all her placings,,,,,well deserved!


----------

